# EDP Other constantly showing in limits.



## karasiq. (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi! I've got a problem where yellow "EDP other" keeps constantly appearing in RING limits section. How do i fix it? I'm using TS v9.4, my CPU is currently undervolted (-129.9 mV).


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 20, 2021)

This is common. Is it reducing performance? Boxes in red indicate throttling is in progress. You only need to be concerned when you see a red box under the CORE column.

Post some screenshots so I can see what CPU you have and so I can see your settings. Turn on the log file option so you have a record of your CPU performance.


----------



## karasiq. (Nov 22, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> This is common. Is it reducing performance? Boxes in red indicate throttling is in progress. You only need to be concerned when you see a red box under the CORE column.
> 
> Post some screenshots so I can see what CPU you have and so I can see your settings. Turn on the log file option so you have a record of your CPU performance.


IDK about the performance issues, but im still sorta concerned about it. I've got an I7-6700HQ, i'm sending some screenshots of overall settings and FIVR here. Also, where do i turn showing limit reasons in the logs on?

Im currently running GTA V for a couple of mins now and i'm not really happy with the performance. PL1s go red sometimes, like on the 5th picture as well, idk how to fix it.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 22, 2021)

Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




The 6700HQ has a 45W TDP rating. That means a properly engineered and properly functioning laptop should be able to dissipate 45W of heat energy. Your screenshot shows that the CPU is thermal throttling at only 17.9W. There is no use worrying about anything else until you fix the cooling problem. When was the last time you opened up your laptop to clean it out? Have you ever replaced the thermal paste? This is normal maintenance for laptops.





The screenshot above shows that the MMIO PL1 power limit has been reduced to only 14W. That is a terrible thing to do to a 45W CPU. To prevent this from happening, put a check mark in the MMIO Lock box.

To make sure the MSR power limits are properly maintained, clear the Disable Power Limit Control box. Clearing that box allows ThrottleStop to actively monitor and maintain the MSR turbo power limits.

Check the Speed Shift box. This tells ThrottleStop to monitor and maintain the Speed Shift register in the CPU. It also sends the Speed Shift Min and Max values to the CPU.

Will any of this make a difference? It might help a little but you really have to fix the cooling issues first. 

Can you post a screenshot of the Options window? The Intel specs show that 100°C is the thermal throttling temperature for a 6700HQ. In the Options window, PROCHOT Offset has been set by the manufacturer to 10. This tells the CPU to start thermal throttling at 90°C instead of the full 100°C. If you do not see a lock icon near this setting, you can reduce the PROCHOT Offset value which will increase the temperature when thermal throttling begins. An offset value of 3 tells the CPU to begin thermal throttling at 97°C which is a typical value many laptop manufacturers use. Intel recommends an offset of 0 so you are not going to hurt the CPU by lowering this offset value. Any value is within the Intel spec.  

The Intel thermal shut down temperature is approximately 125°C. Some laptop manufacturers have decided to ignore this spec and are setting the shut down temperature to 100°C. If you adjust PROCHOT Offset and you find your laptop is randomly shutting down at high temperatures, adjust PROCHOT Offset to a big enough value so that there is enough head room so your CPU never reaches 100°C. 



karasiq. said:


> where do I turn showing limit reasons in the logs on?


This happens automatically with the version of ThrottleStop that you are using.


----------



## karasiq. (Nov 22, 2021)

> When was the last time you opened up your laptop to clean it out? Have you ever replaced the thermal paste?


I think 2-3 months ago, it should be clear and running good. I think there might be a problem with the radiator attachment units causing it to not fully touch the cpu cuz my laptop is hella old and some screw mounts got loose. I'll try to tinker with the settings as you've adviced and i will tell you a bit later if there is any difference. Thanks.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 22, 2021)

karasiq. said:


> it should be clear and running good


The cooling is not good at all. What thermal paste did you use? Here is what some thermal pastes do when used direct die on a laptop CPU.












karasiq. said:


> some screw mounts got loose


Any stripped screws need to be fixed. Heatsinks cannot do their job if the mounting pressure is poor or non existent because of a stripped screw.

Hopefully you get this sorted out. Time for some more laptop surgery to see what is going on.


----------



## karasiq. (Nov 27, 2021)

UPD on the situation. My suspicions were true - some of the GPU heatsink screw mounts got off from the motherboard. IDK how and when it happened, but here we have it. Any ideas how to attach them back in? Also idk how can that cause CPU throttling, all the screws on the CPU heatsink are fine and TS shows that gpu is always at 40-50° c



karasiq. said:


> UPD on the situation. My suspictions were true - some of the GPU heatsink screw mounts got off from the motherboard. IDK how and when it happened, but here we have it. Any ideas how to attach them back in? Also how can that cause CPU throttling cuz all the screws on the CPU heatsink are fine.


pic added

Another UPD.
I have decided to glue it together using polyurethane-based glue (chose that because its sturdy, doesnt conduct electricity so there are less chances to get a short circuit and it can hold temperatures well without losing condition - manufactorer states a -40° C to +110° C range which fits well for me.) I'm currently drying it for 24 hours for the best grip. I will buy some new adhesive pads because the one i bought has ended, reassemble the pc and do some tests to see whether the problem is gone, if the pc would start without issues, of course.


----------



## karasiq. (Nov 29, 2021)

karasiq. said:


> UPD on the situation. My suspicions were true - some of the GPU heatsink screw mounts got off from the motherboard. IDK how and when it happened, but here we have it. Any ideas how to attach them back in? Also idk how can that cause CPU throttling, all the screws on the CPU heatsink are fine and TS shows that gpu is always at 40-50° c
> 
> 
> pic added
> ...


UPD #3.
Polyurethane glue didnt work out really good, so i've just superglued the assembled radiator to the board (That might do for some time, hopefully till May/June because i'm planning on buying a new pc). That had a neat effect - ~90° at 30.7 watts, ~50° idle and 70-80° if its not heavily loaded. The only problem being me probably having to submerge the whole motherboard in gasoline to disassolve the glue if i were to change the thermal paste n stuff, but ill figure it out. Thanks for help and folks, dont be like me - look after your pc well so you dont have yo glue it back together after some time.


----------

